# Pics from then to now



## Mixman

I've editted this now. It's taken a long time for me to be brave enough to show the first picture. I've been really embarrased as to how I looked but I feel now I'm at a point to share with people the person I was.

Now I know they'll always be people that will make fun, I appreciate that, but, like I said, I'm at a point where I need to share these to get rid of the demons in my head.

I still think I'm an obese person and these thoughts may stop with me for a while but, the more I share, and the more comments I get, the better I feel.

I will allow negative comments and discussions too as I know some people will always think "How does anyone let themselves get that way" and that's fine, I don't understand it myself. But if anyone wants to talk about things and I help one more person to get healthier, then I feel this thread and my possible redicule is all worth it.


----------



## Guest

no way thats not you, i cant believe that well done, you should be so proud !


----------



## gally

Wow!

Well done mate give yourself a big pat on the back.

Has your diet changed a lot?


----------



## VIPER

You should be pleased!! Wow, that's incredible mate! Very, very well done :thumb:


----------



## Solvent Sid

Hollym ****, i just spat my brew all over my laptop. That is awesome mate, you should be so proud. Amazing. :thumb:


----------



## Mixman

Thank you


----------



## The Cueball

I'm not sure I notice any difference?!?!? 

Have you grown your goatie a bit longer???? 

:lol::lol::lol:




Only kidding mate, that is a great change, you must have been working really hard and been focused on changing for the better......

You should be really proud!!!

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Mixman

gally said:


> Has your diet changed a lot?


Had an operation to lose enough weight initially to be able to exercise. But I have also made drastic changes to what I eat and drink.

Total ban on alcohol
No foods above 10% fat
No foods above 10% sugar unless it's an energy bar when I am cycling
No bread (That's an actual physical thing too as bread will swell back up when in my small stomach)
Drink lots of water

Main thing, exercise lots and lots!


----------



## Mixman

The Cueball said:


> You should be really proud!!!


You know what? That's a strange one. I have a psychological issue regarding my size.

Firstly, I'm still feeling very guilty and a little disgusted with myself for letting myself get into that 'state' in the first place. I know there are certain contributing factors, but it's only now, looking back, I see how big I was! So at the moment, I'm not feeling proud, I'm feeling like I'm still doing something about it.

Secondly, I still think I'm a big person. A few people have said things now like 'You're 2 stone lighter then me now' etc, and I just can't see it! Walking through car parks etc, I'll go around vehicles instead of walking in between them and my fiancé asking what I'm doing. Thinking I can't fit through the gaps etc.

I guess it's just going to take time but I'm sure I'll get there.


----------



## Alfa GTV

Well done you, keep up the good work :thumb:

Exercise and general good eating and drinking does show good results, just stick with it.


----------



## The Cueball

Mixman said:


> You know what? That's a strange one. I have a psychological issue regarding my size.
> 
> Firstly, I'm still feeling very guilty and a little disgusted with myself for letting myself get into that 'state' in the first place. I know there are certain contributing factors, but it's only now, looking back, I see how big I was! So at the moment, I'm not feeling proud, I'm feeling like I'm still doing something about it.
> 
> Secondly, I still think I'm a big person. A few people have said things now like 'You're 2 stone lighter then me now' etc, and I just can't see it! Walking through car parks etc, I'll go around vehicles instead of walking in between them and my fiancé asking what I'm doing. Thinking I can't fit through the gaps etc.
> 
> I guess it's just going to take time but I'm sure I'll get there.


It will take time mate, try not to dwell on the past...

Sometimes the "size" can just creep up on you, bit by bit...

I think you have done great, and you must be feeling healthier for it??

:thumb:


----------



## Wmffra

The Cueball said:


> I'm not sure I notice any difference?!?!?
> 
> Have you grown your goatie a bit longer????


I think he's got some new tattoo's


----------



## NickTB

[email protected] me! Well done mate. Very well done. The pride will come believe me. Good work fella!

*Edit, now THAT'S what I call a 50/50!!


----------



## Maggi200

jeez how long was between tehm pics?! Totally different person I swear


----------



## gally

You do look like a buff guy now mate so you're quite right to still feel big, looks like more muscle from the exercise!


----------



## PIT

Wow !


----------



## Estoril-5

HOLY MACKEREL!!!!! Well done mate!


----------



## spitfire

You look half the man you were, but your twice the man for sticking to it:thumb:.


----------



## Iain00

That's impressive dude, shows what hard work can do. Nice one


----------



## Mixman

Thanks guys. Means a lot, cheers.


----------



## jacoda434

:thumb:

you need to start a Forum on how you did it

well done

:wave:


----------



## Leemack

Fair play to you mate :thumb:


----------



## impster

Fair play to you - that's an achievement and I hope you feel better in every way for it.

Impster


----------



## Geetarman

Amazing Mickie! Well done mate!:thumb:

Is that your shiny red motor in the background of the 2nd pic?


----------



## alipman

Impressive result. 

Those photos speak for themselves....


----------



## littlejack

Well done mate a big thumbs up!!!! How much did you actually lose?


----------



## Skodaw

WOW! - What a transformation, well done you!!


----------



## P4ULT

f$$kin hell man thats amazing i think you may well have justinspired me.


----------



## s2kpaul

well done your should be happy.


----------



## Mixman

P4ULT said:


> f$ hell man thats amazing i think you may well have justinspired me.


Thanks mate.

That's one of the very very best things to have happened so far. I know 3 people that have gone out and bought bikes and started biking because of my journey. They've followed it on Facebook :thumb:


----------



## Mixman

littlejack said:


> How much did you actually lose?


15st 12lb so far


----------



## Lee.GTi180

Congratulations, that's one hell of a turn-around! A real accomplishment! What sort of mileage are you doing on the bike if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Mixman

Geetarman said:


> Amazing Mickie! Well done mate!:thumb:
> 
> Is that your shiny red motor in the background of the 2nd pic?


Yes mate. Got voted one of the cars of show to take pride of place :thumb:


----------



## gherkin

that is an amazing transformation Mixman - congratulations - and seeing your cycling threads in the other section really puts your hard work into perspective.

I hope you don't mind me asking this (you can tell me to f**k off if you like) but what was your weight in the before picture and what are you now?

We'll get you doing a triathlon next


----------



## Mixman

Lee.GTi180 said:


> Congratulations, that's one hell of a turn-around! A real accomplishment! What sort of mileage are you doing on the bike if you don't mind me asking?


I started doing 4 mile circuits in January and built up slowly. Now, most days, I ride around the 30 mile mark. Takes about 1hr 45min.

I set myself goals to aim for every now and again and a couple of weeks ago I went from Hull, to Hornsea up to Bridlington and back. 62 miles


----------



## Lee.GTi180

Mixman said:


> I started doing 4 mile circuits in January and built up slowly. Now, most days, I ride around the 30 mile mark. Takes about 1hr 45min.
> 
> I set myself goals to aim for every now and again and a couple of weeks ago I went from Hull, to Hornsea up to Bridlington and back. 62 miles


Wow. Fair play lol thanks for that


----------



## Mixman

gherkin said:


> that is an amazing transformation Mixman - congratulations - and seeing your cycling threads in the other section really puts your hard work into perspective.
> 
> I hope you don't mind me asking this (you can tell me to f**k off if you like) but what was your weight in the before picture and what are you now?
> 
> We'll get you doing a triathlon next


I have no secrets mate, I want to be able to inspire people to make life changing decisions.

I was 31st 12lb at the start in the first picture. Now I am bang on 16st. I can't remember being this 'light'. I use the term 'light' loosely as I am still classed as obese according to my BMI. But my guess would be when I was about 19 years old, 20 years ago, when I was this weight.


----------



## gherkin

Hats off to you Mixman - i really don't know what else to say, i'm speechless


----------



## PaulGTI

Mixman said:


> Now, most days, I ride around the 30 mile mark. Takes about 1hr 45min.


If that isnt a worthy investment of a few hours a day I dont know what is!

Suddenly feel inspired o get the kraken out of the shed....


----------



## Mixman

PaulGTI said:


> If that isnt a worthy investment of a few hours a day I dont know what is!
> 
> Suddenly feel inspired o get the kraken out of the shed....


Do it mate. Even if you do an hour or so, 15 miles, that will be nearly 1000kcal burnt :thumb:


----------



## Buck

Well Done MM - inspirational and a credit to you in fact, no, bl00dy brilliant effort - keep it going


----------



## Pezza4u

Well done mate that is some achievement :thumb: Was biking the only form of exercise you did?


----------



## Mixman

Pezza4u said:


> Well done mate that is some achievement :thumb: Was biking the only form of exercise you did?


I started walking 5 mile distances when I could, then onto the bike. If I'm not able to go out on the bike I'll do an hour on the cross trainer and lift some weights.


----------



## WHIZZER

Thats a incredible turnaround and should be inspiration to others to get fit and healthy 

Well done Fella .


----------



## bjarvis2785

that is nothing short of amazing.
Well done Mixman!


----------



## Eddy

All I can say is well done, thats incredible and inspiring.


----------



## robsonj

An incredible achievement ,well done to you mate ,a true inspiration to me as I could do with losing some weight


----------



## Has390

mate that is amazing! you have actually just motivated me! just saw your thread about the bike ride aswel that is amazing- i rode manchester to Nlackpool 67miles for Christies and i thought i went far hahah!


----------



## backzilla

wow you did drop a couple of dress sizes there. awsome mate well done. bet you feel a bit better as well. good job


----------



## chunkytfg

Amazing transformation Mixman.

COngrats.

I'm still at the first picture stage(22.5st) but i'm doing pretty much what you did and cycle lots but not so far as you yet.


----------



## Mixman

chunkytfg said:


> Amazing transformation Mixman.
> 
> COngrats.
> 
> I'm still at the first picture stage(22.5st) but i'm doing pretty much what you did and cycle lots but not so far as you yet.


You'll get there mate. Keep up the great work :thumb:

I'm 15st 3lb now having lost 16st 9lb in less than 13 months


----------



## DubbedUP

Mixman said:


> You'll get there mate. Keep up the great work :thumb:
> 
> I'm 15st 3lb now having lost 16st 9lb in less than 13 months


Amazing mate, just amazing!

As I said in my thread, it's just inspirational. You should get yourself in for slimmer of the year, you would have the whole of DW voting for you!

Well done for taking control mate! I am sure that the doc's must have given you all sorts of worst case scenarios when you were big?


----------



## borinous

Nice one mate thats just awesome you should be well chuffed!!!!!!


----------



## thehogester

Awesome work mate! I lost loads of weight myself. Went from about 21-22 stone down to 13 stone. It was about a 10 inch waist size drop. I cant believe i was ever that big now.

The trick is keeping it off, but im sure you'll have no problems. Once your used to eating sensibly and exercising its a doddle!

:thumb:


----------



## Mixman

DubbedUP said:


> Amazing mate, just amazing!
> 
> As I said in my thread, it's just inspirational. You should get yourself in for slimmer of the year, you would have the whole of DW voting for you!
> 
> Well done for taking control mate! I am sure that the doc's must have given you all sorts of worst case scenarios when you were big?


Thanks mate.

Although I know whet I'm doing is good. I don't think I know exactly how big what I am achieving is. If that makes sense? I'm a pretty modest guy and don't like shouting about things too much. What did make me realise a little how people thought is that, a few weeks ago, I did a charity rie from the Humber Bridge to York Minster. That was 'only' 38 miles but people donated very generously and I raised £498. And I didn't really make a big thing of it.

When I got to that weight, I didn't need the docs to tell me how bad it was. When I got weighed at nearly 32 stone I thought I was 'about' 24 stone. I just knew something had to be done. So I did it, or should I say, initially, the surgeon did.

What people do admire in me is the determination to not just let the operation do its thing. But as soon as I was able to, I started walking then biking and have continued ever since. Yes, the initial loss was because of the operation, now, it's all my hard work.


----------



## Mixman

thehogester said:


> Awesome work mate! I lost loads of weight myself. Went from about 21-22 stone down to 13 stone. It was about a 10 inch waist size drop. I cant believe i was ever that big now.
> 
> The trick is keeping it off, but im sure you'll have no problems. Once your used to eating sensibly and exercising its a doddle!
> 
> :thumb:


I've dropped 22 inches at the moment on my waist. I was 58", now I'm 36". I've done the 'standing in one leg of my trousers' picture too


----------



## ash888

:thumb:well done mate.
that is just simply amazing.

lol, i dont know you but i am proud of you!
keep it up.


----------



## noop

That's incredible! You have lost more then I weigh! Very inspiring, I struggled to lose a couple of kilos over the last few months! 

Just goes to show, if you want to you can do pretty much what you set your mind to. Well done!!


----------



## Adam D

Wow!

Well done mate 

Bet your missus is very pleased with the new you!


----------



## Mixman

Adam D said:


> Wow!
> 
> Well done mate
> 
> Bet your missus is very pleased with the new you!


Yes mate she is, everyone is really pleased. I've had nothing but positive remarks from people!


----------



## Kenny6

Awesome! Hats off to you dude! :thumb:

I wanna start biking again


----------



## Sharpy

Thats tremendous mixman, did you have the band or the bypass? Im really impressed at the amount you have lost in a year too, its amazing!!

I have a couple of q's based on your answer to my question if you would be ok with that? By pm of course


----------



## Mixman

This is a picture of what I had done. It's called a sleeve gastrectomy. I'm fine answering any questions on forum or through PM about any weight loss surgery as I know lots now about all the different procedures. I know a lot of people are interested by it but a lot of people don't like talking about it. I'm fine. I've told anyone and everyone what I've had done


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

seriously impressive mate! well done!


----------



## gally

So the pink part of the Stomach is made redundant?

Is this ever reversed? Do it work like you thought it would? Ie full very quickly?

Again, amazing effort and work you've put in mate well done.


----------



## Mixman

Yes mate, the pale pink part is removed from the body, it's a permanent operation.

There is no way of reversing the operation. It does work as I thought but also affects you mentally. I did feel full quickly, now, I can eat a fairly 'normal' sized meal but know not to eat too much for fear of stretching the stomach again. The regular microwave meals, about 400g, I struggle to finish one of these now. Certain foods fill me up quicker, or at least give me a sensation of being full. Cheese and meats and pastas.

When I say mentally changes you. You really have to have been in my shoes (Or the shoes of a morbidly obese person) to experience what life actually gets like. Name calling, tiredness, lethargy, idleness etc etc you get all this. When a 2nd chance at life is given to you, you grab it with both hands, or at least I did.

The operation and aftermath isn't pleasent either. The lead up was scarey for myself and my family (There is a 1% mortality rate on the operating table). Waking up in the high dependancy I had tubes and monitors and medication and pain, the list goes on. Vomiting up blood. Scared. It all makes you think " I never want to put myself and anyone else through this again "

But, knowing what I know now, would I go through it again? Yes, without a second thought!

I was off pain medication totally 7 days after. 

Also, you're given a strict diet to follow after. Liquids for a week, then onto 'sloppy' foods for another 2 weeks, then start on the 'crispy' stage. Then when you are eating fairly normally, there are still 'rules'.

You cannot eat and drink at the same time. You have to stop drinking, wait 30 minutes, eat, wait 30 minutes then have a drink again.

You cannot gulp drinks, just sip them.

No fizzy drinks at all.

For the first year, no alcohol.

All food keep below 5% fat and 5% sugar for as long as possible.

There are certain foods to stop away from. Big long list but these include things that are hard to digest. Potato skins, pineapple pith. Also foods that are liable to swell back up like bread or undercooked pasta. Not had a sandwhich for over a year.

I also have to take a multi-vitamin daily and have a vitamin B12 injection every 3 months. This is because I get a little malabsorption now. Not as much as a full bypass as I have all my original 'plumbing'

Sorry it's a bit epic, but I read sometimes about this being the 'easy' way out for some people. Believe me, it's not easy. But I also think that because I stuck rigidly to the rules for the year and did all the exercise I did and still do, that is why my efforts have been rewarded.


----------



## Bigpikle

life savingly good results there I reckon - that is incredible and testament to your hard work and determination :thumb:


----------



## Mixman

Thank you very much. Means a lot :thumb:


----------



## slickoneuk

Big congrats! You look so much happier! I myself am on a journy from nearly 20st to 14st! Currently 18 1/2 so a bit to go but you are an inspiration! Keep up the good work sir!

Rob


----------



## Mixman

Good efforts so far matey, keep up the hard work.


----------



## MattDuffy88

You are a true inspiration! 
I've finally got off my fat backside and started training along with an ever increasingly active job again despite a long term injury, but there are workarounds :thumb:
Just got to stick at it


----------



## Mixman

Well done mate, I know it's not easy but you'll get there!


----------



## Rowan83

Can't believe I missed this! Awesome transformation mate, I know how hard it can be... very well done!!! :thumb: :thumb:

When I was 17 I weighed about 16 stone, fairly high bodyfat and used to get bullied like no tommorrow. I dropped down to about 8 stone in about 2 years and then went on to have plastic surgery to remove loose skin and have a tummy tuck. I feel so much better and so glad I lost the weight.

Keep up the good work


----------



## cotter

Just found this thread. What a guy, absolute inspiration. Well done you! You should be really proud of yourself!


----------



## paddy328

Mate, i missed this totally and im amazed with what you have achieved, the resukts are stunning!

I used to go to the gym 4 times a week, but this was 3 years ago and since then, i have pretty much lived on takeaways. It did creep up on me though, because im realatively broad shouldered. I dont really drink alcohol, but i drank alot of coke, at least 2-3 pints a day.

I get called a fat bast... most days and at the min im 17 stone and 6ft tall. I went to the gym again on monday and i can still lift nearly what i could before, but im really feeling it today.

I would like to lose 2-3 stone and your thread has shown me what is possible.

Keep up the good work mate.


----------



## Mixman

Thanks all.

Just had a great holiday in the lakes and did 3 cycling days. Boy were those hills killers!


----------



## Mixman

Well I'm down to 15st 1lb but now it's hard work. I realise that losing 16st 11lb is still great BUT I am still classed as obese.

I know this is just a 'guideline' but there's no getting away from the fact that if I walked into a surgery, they would say that I was obese.

Most days I am perfectly happy with that I have achieved. Other days I have the mental gong pounding out 'obese'.

I know I may be at the point where I am building muscles just as quick as losing any fat and also I will have excess skin that will take a long time, if ever to shrink.

Just an update for anyone that's taken an interest and thanks for the support


----------



## thehogester

At this point id pay little attention to the scales mate. If your putting on muscle whilst losing fat, the scales wont tell you much. The biggest indicator for me was how my clothes were fitting, and what i saw in the mirror.

Excess skin is unfortunately inevitable. All i can suggest is that you keep on with the weights, try and fill out that excess skin with muscle. Granted that short of being a body builder you wont fill it out completely, but it all helps.

Also drink plenty of water and get some fish oil in your diet, both will help with your skin.


----------



## Mixman

Cheers for the advice. I do try and drink a lot of water. 

Coincidently I also have recently started taking 2 X 500mg fish oil capsules a day


----------



## Mixman

Different pics added and initial post changed.


----------



## byrnes

Tremendous well done! You look like a totally different person! Keep at it you've done so well! You may have just inspired me to get back to the gym later today! Thanks!


----------



## Mixman

byrnes said:


> Tremendous well done! You look like a totally different person! Keep at it you've done so well! You may have just inspired me to get back to the gym later today! Thanks!


And if you do go, and I hope you do, that's exactly the reason I started this thread in the first place :thumb:


----------



## Richf

Wow great effort , I lost 7 stone last year went from 22st to 14.7 all on diet but put a fair bit back on during the summer so back on it until Christmas now 

Can i ask a personal question (being a total stranger and all ) do you have issues with loose skin?? I have a lot of excess skin around my belly my waist measurement was 52" and is now around 40" so they is a lot going spare 

I guess you are doing this under medical supervision so wondered if they gave you any advice about how to deal with it (without going the surgical route )


----------



## big ben

seen this thread before and and was as shocked this time as last time, such a good effort mate!!

did you get the operation on the NHS if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## J1ODY A

Mixman said:


> Well I'm down to 15st 1lb but now it's hard work. I realise that losing 16st 11lb is still great BUT I am still classed as obese.
> 
> I know this is just a 'guideline' but there's no getting away from the fact that if I walked into a surgery, they would say that I was obese.
> 
> Most days I am perfectly happy with that I have achieved. Other days I have the mental gong pounding out 'obese'.
> 
> I know I may be at the point where I am building muscles just as quick as losing any fat and also I will have excess skin that will take a long time, if ever to shrink.
> 
> Just an update for anyone that's taken an interest and thanks for the support


Cool story, not seen this before & that's excellent what you have managed to achieve.

I wouldn't beat yourself up about being just over 15st (unless you're only 4ft tall) as I think it's a healthy weight. I've always been big built & my weight hovers around the 15-16st mark (am 6ft tall) - infact I had some stats taken the other day & my BMI is 26.5%, according to that my metabolic age is 50 whereas I am actually only 31.

That's crap, my "ideal" weight according to the norm is about 12st 7lbs -& one Xmas I got to that weight, cos I had an illness which stopped me eating & EVERYONE who saw me didn't say - "oh you're at your ideal weight, you look great" what they actually said was I looked on the verge of death & too thin!

Be proud & think of the 16+st you've lost, not the 15st you're at


----------



## Mixman

Richf said:


> Can i ask a personal question (being a total stranger and all ) do you have issues with loose skin?? I have a lot of excess skin around my belly my waist measurement was 52" and is now around 40" so they is a lot going spare


Yes mate, I do have quite a bit. I've been told that it would be 2 years before it would stop shrinking and then think of my options then if I still have too much.

Omega 3 oils are supposed to be good for giving the skin some help so I've started taking them.

The only place that concerns me is my man boobs. I'm actually more self conscious of them now than I was before. Before, I was a very big guy, so people expect to see them. Now, I'm smaller, I have flappy man boobs, which I'm very aware of when I go swimming etc.

Congratulations on your achievement too. That's a great weight to lose as well and you should be dead chuffed.


----------



## Mixman

big ben said:


> did you get the operation on the NHS if you dont mind me asking?


Yes mate I did and I feel very blessed that we have a system like we do in the UK.

I know some people will argue that I have 'wasted' peoples money, and I can understand. I do feel guilty a little as I know that it was my fault only that I got in the state I was in in the first place.

The same argument can be had with smokers, drug addicts etc etc

My plans are to raise money for charities to 'pay back' what I have taken out of the system. I've already done a charity ride where I raised £498 for a Andreas Gift.

My next plan is to do the Coast to Coast in 2 days to raise more money for another charity.


----------



## nimburs

That really is one of the most amazing things i've seen on any forum. You should be so proud, what a turn around.


----------



## Beau Technique

As majority of said way to go for getting the op, doing what youve done and achieveing what to a lot would seem unachievable.
As for the charity stuff, your one in a million that actually feel blessed for the system paying and wanting to pay back so you should be very proud of that and hoepfully the inspiration you are starting will long continue.


----------



## smegal

Mixman said:


> Yes mate I did and I feel very blessed that we have a system like we do in the UK.
> 
> I know some people will argue that I have 'wasted' peoples money, and I can understand. I do feel guilty a little as I know that it was my fault only that I got in the state I was in in the first place.
> 
> The same argument can be had with smokers, drug addicts etc etc
> 
> My plans are to raise money for charities to 'pay back' what I have taken out of the system. I've already done a charity ride where I raised £498 for a Andreas Gift.
> 
> My next plan is to do the Coast to Coast in 2 days to raise more money for another charity.


You are a true inspiration. I do not consider it as "wasted" money. I'm sure it has improved your quality of life and it will have done wonders for your health. You are a tax payer so you shouldn't feel guilty. You are proof that with the right help and motivation weight loss is achievable. I hope you are proud of what you have acheived!


----------



## Mixman

It's wonderful comments like this that keep me motivated and on the straight and narrow.

Been on my 2nd longest ride today after fresh replies to this thread have spurned me on.

75 miles today


----------



## Davemm

thats a great ride mate, glad to see your still going at it


----------



## M-Tech

Had to laugh where the note on the picture says this image has been resized.

Awesomw work - you look great


----------



## partrir

Incredible. Well done....really an inspiration.


----------



## ash888

well done fella, keep it up!


----------



## magpie27

Wow man you look total different remember seeing you at shows use to be part of AON few years ago you must be so happy with the change all i can say is well done


----------



## Fresh

I have read through this thread and wow. Impressive stuff Mixman. Cycling is awesome too. I'm a rower and I use cycling as a cross train exercise all the time. Beat sitting in the gym on a rowing machine for sure. 

As many have said already. Good work!


----------



## Damien89

Well done man!!! Keep it up!


----------



## Mixman

Thanks guys! 

I'm back at the hospital tomorrow. But not for what you migh think.

I've been asked to talk to a group of people that are going to try for weight loss surgery and show them what can be achieved with grit and determination. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## griffin83

dude that transformation is immense - truely inspirational-well done :thumb:


----------



## smoki1969

All I can say is well done mate.....

The biggest change you have made is not in the weight you have lost but in your attitude.....

As someone that is trying to build up distance on my bike to hopefully lose a few stone I know what it is like......

Keep it up :thumb:


----------



## alipman

Mixman said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I'm back at the hospital tomorrow. But not for what you migh think.
> 
> I've been asked to talk to a group of people that are going to try for weight loss surgery and show them what can be achieved with grit and determination. I'm looking forward to it.


how did that go down?

If you were to do this on a regular basis...

If the hospital would pay for it, see if they can get a life size cardboard cut out of you, then remove the head so you can replace yours with it. Then you can walk into the room with your "old body" and then step out.

Might add to your achievement....


----------



## Mixman

Well it went great. Was very rewarding and depressing at the same time.

People asking questions all regarding food food food. Some of them really asking questions that were leading to excuses why they shouldn't have one op or another based on what they enjoy eating. It really does affect you mentally as well as physically and I wish I could show them this!

I must have gone down well though as I have been asked to go back to other sessions once a month for the next 6 months :thumb:


----------



## ivor

the operation would only of been a waste of time if you resumed your old habits but i'm glad it's worked out and you should be justly proud of your achievment and not undermine yourself or the next thread will be "help I'm anorexic"

The Bmi is a load of old ******** it was a chart made in the 50's or that sort of time when a lot of the work was physical and people didn't have the internet according the bmi I should be between 11 1/2st and 12 1/2st I'm 6ft tall and nearly as wide across the shoulders because I used to swim 5 times a week as kid and compete in comps as a teenager now I'm nearly 40 and weight just under 17st but people look at me and they all reckon I look about 13st as long as you look and feel healthy you should ignore the bmi


----------



## Mixman

Well I'm 15st 1lb and have been for 6-7 weeks now. I am very happy with but more because of what I can do now that I couldn't do before.

Yes, it's a big hang-up I have about still being 'obese'. That's just a mental thing with me I know that I have to get over. Same as me still testing chairs to see if they'll hold my weight before I sit on them. It's just going to take time for my mind to adjust!

Plus that £100 my dad bet me if I got to his weight is tantalisingly close. 5 lbs away!


----------



## PaulGTI

Mixman said:


> Yes, it's a big hang-up I have about still being 'obese'. That's just a mental thing with me I know that I have to get over.


Dont they use a very outdated method to declare someone obese?

Im sure that there was something on the telly a while back that said it doesnt take into account muscle content, and even very fit rugby players and boxers would be classed as obese due to the weight they have as muscle.

You can go to rugby or boxing and tell them they are technically "A bit more than chubby" if you want!

I think you have done extremely well and shouldnt get hung up on what some simple height vs weight chart says. After all, it doesnt even take into account fitness and I guess that you would be fitter and more able than 90% of the people that fall into the normal category but just sit on there ****[edit - bottom] all day.

You Sir, are an inspiration.


----------



## Mixman

Thank you for the kind words Paul.

Really appreciated.


----------



## Detail My Ride

I can't say i'd recognise you now if I walked past you in the street. 

Thats fantastic mate, well chuffed for you. :thumb:


----------



## Hair Bear

MixMan - that is nothing short of miraculous - well done :thumb:

Now, I'm a big fella, currently fighting the never ending battle of the bulge, going from 26st down to 21st and creeping back up again - currently at 23st 

I've been on one of the branded, high profile regimes (Cambridge) which DOES work - if I stick to it. IF being the operative word; I just can't though :wall:

The psychological hurdle is the biggest of them all - I get to a stage where I feel great, clothes feel and look better, get comments saying/asking if I've lost weight, lots more energy, active, upbeat etc.etc. and all of a sudden I become content - cut corners and risk some nice big meals and a drink and BANG - I fall off again and the vicious cycle kicks in once more. I'm struggling mate - I really am.

Is your story inspirational and motivating? Of course it is......perhaps. To me it is only those things if I do something about it; just typing this up was so hard due to the fact that deep down I tell myself I'll know I won't follow through, will just fail, the road is long blah blah blah. A terrible, depressing loop which drags me down constantly.

I bet you've said all the same things in the past eh?

I need your help pal, seriously.


----------



## KEVLO

well done mate very very inspirational.


----------



## Mixman

Gaz W said:


> I can't say i'd recognise you now if I walked past you in the street.
> 
> Thats fantastic mate, well chuffed for you. :thumb:


You didn't recognise me Gaz. I said hello at Trax and I knew you didn't know it was me from the expression on your face :thumb:


----------



## Mixman

Hair Bear said:


> MixMan - that is nothing short of miraculous - well done :thumb:
> 
> Now, I'm a big fella, currently fighting the never ending battle of the bulge, going from 26st down to 21st and creeping back up again - currently at 23st
> 
> I've been on one of the branded, high profile regimes (Cambridge) which DOES work - if I stick to it. IF being the operative word; I just can't though :wall:
> 
> The psychological hurdle is the biggest of them all - I get to a stage where I feel great, clothes feel and look better, get comments saying/asking if I've lost weight, lots more energy, active, upbeat etc.etc. and all of a sudden I become content - cut corners and risk some nice big meals and a drink and BANG - I fall off again and the vicious cycle kicks in once more. I'm struggling mate - I really am.
> 
> Is your story inspirational and motivating? Of course it is......perhaps. To me it is only those things if I do something about it; just typing this up was so hard due to the fact that deep down I tell myself I'll know I won't follow through, will just fail, the road is long blah blah blah. A terrible, depressing loop which drags me down constantly.
> 
> I bet you've said all the same things in the past eh?
> 
> I need your help pal, seriously.


Thanks for the kind words mate and I know how hard it can be.

I too tried all the diets. The one that worked was the Atkins diet. Mainly because I could eat loads.

I have said all these things in the past and I definitely know where you're coming from.

Stop saying you won't and start saying you will! Yes, it's easier said than done but it's the only way. At least you can do something about it now. Do you want to get to a point where, like me, you were just physically too big to help yourself any more?

What about the embarassing things that might happen that you can't talk to people about! I couldn't stand up for a wee any more because I couldn't reach to hold it! What about getting so big that I had to get into certain positions to be able to wipe my own backside! Only being able to make love in one position because it was the only way I could get it in?

These are things you don't want to happen to you mate. You can do something before it's too late.

Don't be embarrassed about going to talk to your GP about things. There are lots of options now before you even consider surgery.

Just send me a PM if there are things you want to say privately. I'll answer as soon as I can.

You have to want it though. Do something, you'll be so much happier :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy

Mixman, did you have the op on the nhs or did you go down the private route? If nhs, how long from going to your docs did you have to wait till the op in total? Also did they try you with all the other avenues first? Dieticia, psychologist, cognitive behaviour therapy, pills?


----------



## Mixman

I feel very lucky to have had it on the NHS. 

I initially went to the doctors with a sore throat and he mentioned about if I wanted to do anything about my weight in which I then just seem to break down and all my emotions came flooding out about it! He put me forward to talk to the weight loss team in Sheffield who did tests and carried out psycho evaluations etc. I explained to them about my yo-yo dieting etc.

I had tried and failed on Reduktil a few years previous as well.

From the initial doc visit to the operation it was 8-9 months.


----------



## Ravinder

Congratulations on your achievement. I'm a bit overweight myself and need to do something about it.

A bit off topic here, but any idea on what waist size I should be? I too wear jeans that are a waist 36. I'm 6ft 1" and about 15 stones. But sometimes I get a bit paranoid about my waist size, that maybe I should be a bit smaller. Is this right for my height and weight? Thanks.


----------



## Mixman

There's no particular shapes people should be so I wouldn't get hung up on waist size.

I'm a 36" waist too. I was 58"!

Your BMI comes in at 27.7 which puts you in the middle of the 'overweight' bracket.

To be 'normal' BMI you need to lose 20lb, but as people have said before, the BMI is an outdated weight measure and too much attention i paid to it. But something I can't help but take notice of.


----------



## chisai

My very first reaction was , No Way.
Next was , really well done, what an inspiration to others and thank you for being man enough to show the difference.
Congrats and hope you keep well.

BMI charts are not something I ever refer to. I am classed as overwieght. my boss goes to the gym most nights, hardly a pick of fat on him and he is classed as obese.


----------



## Chris_R

Mixman, I have to say this is nothing short of inspirational.


----------



## Mixman

glymauto said:


> Truly amazing, Mixman.
> 
> I hope you dont mind me asking a few questions - do you have a lot of excess skin now?
> 
> In the 'before' picture you were carrying a lot of weight around your upper torso and face. In the 'after' picture everything seems to have tightend up and you would never guess you were so overweight.
> 
> How many calories do you consume each day now?
> 
> How many calories do you reckon you were consuming at your highest weight? Where did you get those calories...food? alcohol? fizzy drinks? other?


I've copied this from the weigh thread as I think it was meant for here :thumb:

I do have some excess skin, but only really in areas you wouldn't see unless you spent a night with me (No that's not an offer :lol I'm very lucky in the fact the excess skin, you can't see on a regular day to day basis. People don't believe me when I tell them my story. I have shown my operation scars to prove to them but even these are going. It's mostly on my 'apron'. The bit above the groin and my moobs.

I'm not sure on how many calories I eat now. Like anyone one else, I have good days and bad days. Although my bad days I count as if I had a pastry or one too many cereal bars. I am more in tune with my bodies needs now than I have ever been. Some days, generally if I've been cycling or on the x-trainer/weights, I tend to eat more cereal bars. Some days I crave salt or stew type dishes. I'd guess between 1500-2000. Bear in mind that 2 slices of cheese on toast I rarely can fit in as it's too much. Little and more often now is what I eat.

Before, gee, well that's a lot of calories and no exercises. I wasn't a big drinker and fizzy drinks were always coke zero. But I used to drink about 2L of this a day as I was that thirsty from just my normal every day lazy times. I was a glutton and that's all that can be said. I used to call at McDonalds in the morning on the way to work, have a double sausage and egg McMuffin breakfast and another double sausage and egg McMuffin. At work, around 9 I'd have a bacon sandwhich, then lunch then on the way home from work call at Maccy D's or KFC and get a couple of meals just for myself or a take-a-way from the chinese. One plate wasn't big enough so I'd take myself up to bed, lay in bed surrounded by food gorging! Yes, it's undescribable what I think of myself now, but then, it was 'normal'


----------



## Mixman

Chris_R said:


> Mixman, I have to say this is nothing short of inspirational.


Thanks Chris. It's kind of why I wanted to put this up too. I realise how unhappy I was at times and I do want to help people that are in the same situation or that are seeing themselves heading towards the same situation


----------



## Chris_R

Mixman said:


> Thanks Chris. It's kind of why I wanted to put this up too. I realise how unhappy I was at times and I do want to help people that are in the same situation or that are seeing themselves heading towards the same situation


I am heading this way yes, I have been gradually accelerating in the last 6 months after being a (still not inconsiderate) 17st for about 4 or 5 years, to the point where I have to consider the what size chest an XL or XXL t-shirt is before I go to a shop, and that I don't like at all and it depresses the hell out of me as simple as it may sound.


----------



## Mixman

Well I'm about the same as you chest size now. Most XL's are fine, just the occasional one that's a little tighter than I'd like.

I was 8XL as my chest was about 60"


----------



## Mixman

Latest pic of me today. Bang on 15st


----------



## John74

Holy smoke the change from then to now is nothing short of stunning :thumb:

Never really looked in this section before but after turning 36 a few days ago i thought it was about time i sorted myself out, now i have seen what can be done im off out to walk the dog and fix the punture on my bike before work.

Keep up the good work buddy :thumb:


----------



## stangalang

I just want say good for you, having read the original post and not the replies yet i think your attitude is bang on, you dont want to reach a million, but if you reach just one other they may reach a million who knows. Well done sir i salute you:thumb:


----------



## Gruffs

Top job Mixman.

I bet you are fitter than most lighter than you know too. 

Really well done.


----------



## Lump

Mixman said:


> Latest pic of me today. Bang on 15st


nice bike as well mate, better than that old dog you used to ride :lol:


----------



## ncd

Wow, you are a true inspiration and you should be very proud. Very nice bike too!


----------



## Mixman

Lump said:


> nice bike as well mate, better than that old dog you used to ride :lol:


Yeah, beats the £100 Toys 'R' us special


----------



## Mixman

I had my 6 monthly visit to the hospital Tuesday. Was a little annoyed that I was up to 15st 9lb on the scales (Naked), my heaviest for a few weeks. I know it's because I've just finished a stint of shifts but still annoyed.

Anyway, went to the hospital and I was 15st 9lb fully clothed with trainers! So about 2 stone lost since last visit, hospital are very happy, as am I.

Rapid weight gain has been put down to water retention as I put 9lb on in 5 days just over a week ago whilst doing a stint of shifts, despite exercising. 

Still doing my monthly talks to groups of people pre-operation although the numbers are going down due to NHS tighter guidelines. Just 11 people are in the next group on Tuesday as opposed to 20+ the previous few months.

So loads of bloods taken which should be interesting as I am a month late having a vitamin B12 injection (I have these every 3 months) so will be good to see what levels it is.

Happy not to see me now for another 12 months for my personal check ups but still booked once a month for the group seminars until March.


----------



## slrestoration

Stumbled across this by accident. Well done to you sir, an amazing transformation:thumb:


----------



## Eddy

I am convinced I have posted in this thread before, but once again, that is mind blowing. I have a few bigger friends and they all say ahh I'll never be normal sized again its impossible and similar things along those lines.

This just shows what can be achieved.

Infinite kudo's to you.


----------



## Mixman

Cheers Eddy. I'll admit to saying such things. When I started on this journey and there was a slim guy sitting at a seminar saying, like I do now to the groups of people, that he used to be as big as me, I swear I thought he must be a paid member of staff or something! 

I'm trying to be more open so that there are people out there that know something can be done to help and that there are people that do care and want to help


----------



## Mixman

Managed to win the trainers and get my pic in Mountain Biking UK magazine


----------



## thehogester

That's awesome mate!


----------



## jamest

Well done.


----------



## andye

Wow, well done to you mate, could`nt of been easy posting this but congrats :thumb:


----------



## david g

Can't believe the difference amazing :thumb:


----------



## Mixman

Thanks guys


----------



## Scott152

Not sure if i've posted on this thread but have been following it for a while now, you should be an inspiration for a lot of people, people are put off far too easy, well done its great what you've achieved,

Nice bike btw, I just picked up my Cube ltd race on Saturday, its pure luxury compared to my old Gary Fisher, i cant wait to get out on it and rack the miles up 

Scott


----------



## Mixman

Cheers Scott :thumb:

I have inspired a few people to get out on bikes. It humbles me when they say nice things as I'm not used to it.

Sometimes wish I'd spent the extra on the 'Race' but the Team is still far better than I am on it :thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg

Just a quick Q Mixman.

Have you ever suffered with circulation issues in the leg while on the bike on longer rides?

I've been finding I manage about 90 mins then just hit a wall only to find if I spend a couple of minute out the saddle I tend to get a bit of a second wind and can carry on again.


----------



## Scott152

Mixman said:


> Cheers Scott :thumb:
> 
> I have inspired a few people to get out on bikes. It humbles me when they say nice things as I'm not used to it.
> 
> Sometimes wish I'd spent the extra on the 'Race' but the Team is still far better than I am on it :thumb:


The 'Team' is a great bike and it was the one I had my heart set on untill i went to buy one and ended up with a 2011 Race for less than the RRP of a 'Team' so I couldn't refuse

Scott


----------



## Mixman

chunkytfg said:


> Just a quick Q Mixman.
> 
> Have you ever suffered with circulation issues in the leg while on the bike on longer rides?
> 
> I've been finding I manage about 90 mins then just hit a wall only to find if I spend a couple of minute out the saddle I tend to get a bit of a second wind and can carry on again.


No mate, can't say as I have. The problem I did have was numb/tingly fingers so had to take hands off bars for a bit and shake them. That seems fine these days though.


----------



## Mixman

Scott152 said:


> The 'Team' is a great bike and it was the one I had my heart set on untill i went to buy one and ended up with a 2011 Race for less than the RRP of a 'Team' so I couldn't refuse
> 
> Scott


BARGAIN!!! :thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg

Mixman said:


> No mate, can't say as I have. The problem I did have was numb/tingly fingers so had to take hands off bars for a bit and shake them. That seems fine these days though.


Oh okay. May have to try another saddle then! must have tried 3 or 4 so far trying to find one that is comfortable! :wall:


----------



## Lump

chunkytfg said:


> Oh okay. May have to try another saddle then! must have tried 3 or 4 so far trying to find one that is comfortable! :wall:


wont be beaten Specialized Toupe Body Geometry saddle


----------



## chunkytfg

Lump said:


> wont be beaten Specialized Toupe Body Geometry saddle


Yeah I've got a Specialized concept store less than 2 miles away from my london flat so may have to try one of those but dont fancy having a go on the '****-size-o-meter'!!


----------



## Mixman

TBH I find the skinnier the saddle, the better I am coupled with padded cycling shorts


----------



## Lump

Mixman said:


> TBH I find the skinnier the saddle, the better I am coupled with padded cycling shorts


Yeh a good BIB and Buttr cream, the padded saddle gave me all sorts of problems when i started out. Have you done any of the trail centres Mixman ?


----------



## Mixman

Lump said:


> Yeh a good BIB and Buttr cream, the padded saddle gave me all sorts of problems when i started out. Have you done any of the trail centres Mixman ?


No, not yet. Want to go to Dolby Forest next year.


----------



## Mixman

I'm also going to try and do over 4000 miles too


----------



## trv8

Hey Mixman, only just found this thread and I am so happy for you. Fair play to you Sir. Top Man. All the best and have a Happy New Year.


----------



## oval

Good thread well done mate keep it up am sure this will help others :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Wow dude what a transformation, bet you feel so much better. Well done fella.

I have a few surplus stones to loose, you have given me inspiration.


----------



## sal329

Wow congrats that was very motivational, I have been on a weight roller coaster my entire life and now I am bigger then I ever have been and will be 30 in March.


----------



## zippo

I cant imagine what you've had to endure, but as others have said you should be proud of yourself and rightly so.
Daz


----------



## Griff..

Brilliant!
I'm currently on the DUKEN diet and lost 3st 9lb since august, now at 16st.
Need to get back on my MTB go up coed Llandegla N.Wales.


----------



## Mixman

Thanks guys.

I really am dead chuffed with how I've been given the right help to help me change myself


----------



## ChuckH

Fantastic achievement Well done !!


----------



## AtoDTEL

well done mate look good keep it up!!!!!!!!


----------



## butcher

Awesome stuff, Mixman! Very inspirational :thumb:


----------



## ercapoccia

Well Done!!!


----------



## alan hanson

i dont think any of us can completely understand fully what you have been through and are goin through unless they have done it. the change is simply amazing, and thats down to your hard work and effort as im sure it wasnt as easy as cutting down. i guess this has more or less changed you life in physical terms and your mental thinking and approach. just hope you get the rewards you deserve and enjoy life to the max


----------



## Mixman

Cheers mate. You're pretty bang on when you say about not being as easy as just cutting down.

Some people may think that it's the wasy way out. I guess, in a way, it is. But what the majority don't understand is that it's a lifelong commitment I have now.

There are some things I'll never be able to have. Chocolate, trifle, puddings of high sugar content, fizzy drinks, this includes downing a pint of lager etc. Anything high in fat. Can't go out and have a great steak or anything like that. 

I have a B12 injection every 3 months, take multivitamins every day, it's all a permanent thing.

But, as people have said, my quality of life is so so much better. Yes, I am missing out on things but that generally revolves around the eating/drinking lifestyle, but I wouldn't change it for the world


----------



## Mixman

Bit of an update.

Anyone in the Sheffield area, I should be in The Star today.

A reporter got tipped off about me and I've had an interview for an article in there!


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

I will get a copy tonight then! will look out for you!


----------



## Lump

Scan it mate and post it up :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet

WOW! Great change mate! I work in sheffield! No doubt soneone will have a paper


----------



## herbiedacious

fantastic turnaround. You, sir, are a true inspiration, l have a MB gathering dust in the garage, your thread has encouraged me to start using it again.


----------



## Mixman

herbiedacious said:


> fantastic turnaround. You, sir, are a true inspiration, l have a MB gathering dust in the garage, your thread has encouraged me to start using it again.


This is really what I like to hear :thumb:


----------



## Mixman

http://www.thestar.co.uk/news/Mickie-is-half-the-man.6697748.jp


----------



## Mixman

Anyone get the Daily Star? 

This is me

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/view/173093/Lot-less-monster/


----------



## Griff..

In the indian picking up a takeaway, all on my Dukan diet...reading about out you!
Well done!!


----------



## Griff..

Just about to hit the 4st loss since august with no exercise. Going to start soon.


----------



## Mixman

Griff.. said:


> Just about to hit the 4st loss since august with no exercise. Going to start soon.


Don't forget to tell us your progress :thumb:


----------



## Fordy_ST500

Mixman said:


> Anyone get the Daily Star?
> 
> This is me
> 
> http://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/view/173093/Lot-less-monster/


i saw that on saturday, i thought i recognised you! 
well done!


----------



## Clark @ PB

My actual words as I scrolled down to picture #2 was "holy $hit!" - that is absolutely unreal, amazing mate! :thumb:


----------



## Mixman

Just found out I was in the Yorkshire Post apparently too!

My next showing is in 'Real People' magazine. Not quite 'Hello' or 'OK' but I'll get there one day


----------



## Ross

Well done Mickie a new DW cleb?:thumb:


----------



## VooDoo

Just came across this thread and read every page.

Truly superb stuff Mixman, an inspirationa and a credit to yourself. *doffs hat* 



Mixman said:


> Not quite 'Hello' or 'OK' but I'll get there one day


Think you should be happy with not being in them, have you seen the rubbish in them!!  Anyway you've been in the Yorkshire Post! 

Keep up the good work, i'm off to see if i can get the MB out the garage!

Greig


----------



## Mixman

Cheers Greig.


----------



## paddyirishman

That is some transformation Mixman, and its inspired me as well. Just bought myself a wee hybrid bike last week and took it out for the first time at the weekend (only for 5miles or so, need to get the seat sorted, it cuts the ass off me!) Im 15stone at the minute but want to get down to 12/13 stone before my wedding in September. Part of my problem is not eating enough believe it or not! I ususlly only eat at 10am them again at 5.30pm and thats me for the day. Ive been told to eat smaller portions more regularly and it will help big time


----------



## RSTYG

Congrats mate you look a totally different person, great achievement, bet it cost you a lot of money buying yourself new cloths. Well done Mixman!!!!!


----------



## Ross

paddyirishman said:


> That is some transformation Mixman, and its inspired me as well. Just bought myself a wee hybrid bike last week and took it out for the first time at the weekend (only for 5miles or so, need to get the seat sorted, it cuts the ass off me!) Im 15stone at the minute but want to get down to 12/13 stone before my wedding in September. Part of my problem is not eating enough believe it or not! I ususlly only eat at 10am them again at 5.30pm and thats me for the day. Ive been told to eat smaller portions more regularly and it will help big time


Yeah if you don't eat regularly your body thinks there is a famine on so it will store fat,eating more often will help you a lot:thumb:


----------



## Mixman

paddyirishman said:


> That is some transformation Mixman, and its inspired me as well. Just bought myself a wee hybrid bike last week and took it out for the first time at the weekend (only for 5miles or so, need to get the seat sorted, it cuts the ass off me!) Im 15stone at the minute but want to get down to 12/13 stone before my wedding in September. Part of my problem is not eating enough believe it or not! I ususlly only eat at 10am them again at 5.30pm and thats me for the day. Ive been told to eat smaller portions more regularly and it will help big time


Last January is when I started doing 5 miles at a time. Now 30-40 miles is a regular fun ride. You can do it mate :thumb:

Just think, your wedding pictures are, hopefully, for life, so you got to look your best :thumb:


----------



## paddyirishman

The first mile pulled the legs out of me but it felt easy after that. When the brighter evenings come back I will get out every day for an hour at least so that should help


----------



## Mixman

Pics from a recent photoshoot for a magazine




























And from last weekends 57 mile race round Rosedale!


----------



## ovolo

Think you've reached your goal now surely. You can see your ribs in those biking photos. :lol:

Well done. :thumb:


----------



## kempe

Hats off to you fella :thumb:


----------



## M Raw

Very very impressive I thought I did well 16 stone to 11.5 Diabetes was the kick up the **** I needed


----------



## Mixman

Well just a bit of an update. My lowest weight was 15 stone but people said I looked gaunt. I'm doing more miles than ever on the bike but still have gone back up to 16 stone. Been around that weight for about 6 months. Must be muscle as clothes still the same etc. 

I've started mixing up the bike rides now. I sometimes do shorter, more intense rides, just to add that bit of variety


----------



## ITHAQVA

Bloody amazing :thumb:


----------



## Paul N

Mixman said:


> Well just a bit of an update. My lowest weight was 15 stone but people said I looked gaunt. I'm doing more miles than ever on the bike but still have gone back up to 16 stone. Been around that weight for about 6 months. Must be muscle as clothes still the same etc.
> 
> I've started mixing up the bike rides now. I sometimes do shorter, more intense rides, just to add that bit of variety


Amazing transformation, you have got up and got on with changing your life for the better for which you should be proud :thumb: I used to cycle to work and back 5 days a week and didn't lose any weight. I currently run because thats free aswell, I could be wrong but try mixing long walks if you have time with shorter runs and your cycling. Nothing uses as much energy as running imo and cycling made me eat more


----------



## tonyflow

Inspirational mate - just inspirational - goes to show - no matter what your body targets - they are achievable with hard work and determination.


----------



## jamest

Paul N said:


> Nothing uses as much energy as running imo and cycling made me eat more


Try rowing.:thumb:


----------



## trackslag

Awesome work fella well done 
Send some pictures into one of the mags could win something


----------



## Jam

Mixman said:


> 15st 12lb so far


AMAZING!!

I am doing the same weightloss journey. Given I was 18st 8lbs, and im now 16st 11lbs, I still have a good bit to go! But I just want to congratulate you mate, you look to have done brilliantly. You have added YEARS to your life...enjoy them!


----------



## stealthwolf

Wow. Just saw this thread and read every page.

Simply amazing! (where's a bowing down smiley when you need one?!?).

Well done! :thumb:

Out of curiosity, what's happening with skin? Has it reduced? One of the girls I work with lost loads on weightwatchers but is really self-conscious about the saggy skin that's left over.


----------



## Mixman

I do have a bit of excess skin but not where any regular person would see it. Typically above my groin area and my moobs are like spaniels ears!

But, as I always say to the people at the monthly seminars I present at, my loved ones (The ones who see these parts) would rather have me around imperfect, but fit and well, than not at all.

I understand it's more of an issue to women, the majority of surgery patients are female too. But unfortunately it's classed purely as cosmetic. The guidance criteria, in the Sheffield area, for excess skin removal used to be keep below a BMI of 30 for 2 years and you may get an operation on the NHS to remove the excess skin. Now, with all the cuts, it's very very rare to get funding. The only time funding is granted is if the excess skin causes problems. Like getting sores etc. 

It's an unfortunate 'side effect' of losing lots of weight, but one that I'm willing to try and put up with for having a fantastic quality of life given back to me!

To have a BMI of below 30, I would have to stop training and diet like mad. I've been down to 15 stone, still above 30 BMI and people said I looked too thin in the face. So now we have a catch 22. I probably would be below 30 BMI after having the skin removed. But hey ho. We'll see!

The only thing it stops me doing is swimming. People expect big guys to have moobs, they don't expect 'smaller' guys to have them so I am very self conscious in that way.


----------



## johnpigg

Well done mate, you should be rightly proud! Hopefully you might inspire others as well!


----------



## Mixman

johnpigg said:


> Well done mate, you should be rightly proud! Hopefully you might inspire others as well!


Thanks, it's one of the main reasons why I started this thread :thumb:


----------



## Mixman

Dissapointed with finishing about 3/4 of the way down the field but nearly 40 miles and a testing route was enjoyable. This is coming into the finish


----------



## MATT ST

Well done mate i remember seeing this post when i first joined you have done an amazing job and maybe i can use your story to help me loose weight.

WELL DONE:thumb:


----------



## Mixman

Thank you.

My story is going to be in 'Real People' magazine on the 27th July if anyone's interested.

It's done from my fiancés side as it's more of a womans magazine. But just in case you were interested in getting a magazine for your other halves. Apologies to any female forum members, I know I'm generalising


----------



## Ross

Don't be disappointed mate,thats a superb effort well done:thumb:


----------



## Mixman

Cheers Ross. I know it was OK, I was more dissapointed as everything went right, apart from another puncture.

But I went up all hills and I even passed some people on the hills. These are normally my downside but I'm working on more and more hill work as well as distance. I guess I am still expecting too much too soon!


----------



## B3N_

Wow! Well done mate, you're an inspiration, you and family must be be very proud of what you've achieved.


----------



## Gruffs

I feel that somebody has to do this and you are probably too modest to do so.



















Well done Mixman...................well ****ing done!


----------



## Mixman

Thank you. I can't think of anything else to say. I'm quite a modest person but a lot of it is that I don't think I actually appreciate myself just how big of an achievement it is. This stems from me having a big mental battle with myself still being classed as obese and still thinking I'm a very large person.


----------



## jamest

Mixman said:


> Thank you. I can't think of anything else to say. I'm quite a modest person but a lot of it is that I don't think I actually appreciate myself just how big of an achievement it is. This stems from me having a big mental battle with myself still being classed as obese and still thinking I'm a very large person.


I would say you were below average based on the people I see walking around my local town centre. You should be extremely happy with what you have achieved, most wouldn't even think it possible let alone do it.


----------



## Keith_sir

Well done mate, looking hell of a lot healthier now. Look like a different person.


----------



## Bungleaio

I've just read the entire thread, all I can say is Mixman









You are an inspiration, so much so that I will be digging the bike out for a ride tomorrow. I currently weigh just under 19stone so it's time I did something about it.


----------



## DavidQuinn

That's phenomenal, you sir are an inspiration. Just goes to show when you put your mind to something you can achieve it, that's an exceptional achievement.


----------



## Mixman

Bungleaio said:


> I will be digging the bike out for a ride tomorrow. I currently weigh just under 19stone so it's time I did something about it.


Glad to hear it mate :thumb:


----------



## point blank

Just spotted this thread, well done Mixman and thanks for sharing your journey with us.
I appreciate what you have been through as my wife was in a similar position a couple of years ago before she had a gastric bypass. The operation didn't just change her life it changed mine aswell. We both eat a lot healthier now and instead of walking the shortest distance possible to get to where we want to be we do the opposite. She now goes swimming once a week and regularly takes the dog out for 4 or 5 mile walk just for something to do!
In the past when going to the supermarket we would park as close to the doors as possible, now we park at the back of the car park which also helps preventing the car park dings in the doors.
But as you say and others don't always realise, the operation isn't a cure it is a tool to help you on your way and needs your input to make it continue to work.


----------



## Mixman

Really pleased to hear it


----------



## Mixman

If the ladies or any of you guys other halfs get the 'Real People' magazine. My story is in this weeks edition. It's told from my fiancés side of the story and there are a couple of bits that aren't actually 'factual'


----------



## uzi-blue

Wow buddy, that is amazing, you should be proud of yourself.:thumb:


----------



## shredder1uk

Just lost 10 stone myself so now what it's like to do it. Well done again fella.


----------



## Mixman

Congratulations on our loss. Well done!


----------



## Mixman

If you fancy a read. SOme of it's not entirely true, they've jazzed up bits a little

http://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x82/Mixman36/Page1.jpg

http://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x82/Mixman36/Page2.jpg


----------



## Roadru77er

Mickie you're an inspiration! What you've achieved is nothing short of miraculous.
I need to lose some weight myself, not quite on the same scale as you :lol: but I've got me mountain bike out 

Good on ya fella.Top bloke!

Somehow these words seem inadequate your story is truly awe inspiring!


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Very impressive indeed!

Not on the same scale and sort of the other way around but I started uni weighing 9.25 stone (but fit) and left weighing three stone more - with the same body fat %age (about 9%) thanks to many hours in the gym. Trimmed a stone now as I got a bit bulky for running/martial arts but still a lot stockier.

Being over skinny can be just as demoralising as being over heavy to some!


----------



## GSD

Good grief pal what a transformation big well done bet you feel so much better.


----------



## griffin83

as i said before mixman- top work and an amazing transformation.....

but did i spot you in the sunday mirror this morning ? :thumb:


----------



## Mixman

griffin83 said:


> as i said before mixman- top work and an amazing transformation.....
> 
> but did i spot you in the sunday mirror this morning ? :thumb:


Yes mate, it is me indeed :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

WOW! Well done!


----------



## Kriminal

Jeeeez Chriiiii..... :doublesho

You should be REALLY proud of what you've achieved mate - you're an inspiration for many others to follow :thumb:


----------



## Mixman

Daily Mail online

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2025844/People-called-Nessie--I-lost-16st.html


----------



## GSD

Saw you on Calender last night my missis was gobsmacked she said to tell you well done from her.


----------



## GSD

Oh yes she said your bike could do with a clean too


----------



## Mixman

GSD said:


> Oh yes she said your bike could do with a clean too


It did, and still does, that's what I had planned to do that day but I got home and found a note from the reporter at Calendar. I'd just finished a 12hr night shift and he wanted to come round and film!!! I went like a mad man tidying up (Not been at home for a week) and tried to get some sleep before he came!

http://www.itv.com/yorkshire/massive-weight-loss14664/


----------



## Ross

Superb mate:thumb:


----------



## Jakub555

Is this man real ?


----------



## alan hanson

? real dont follow


----------



## Mixman

Jakub555 said:


> Is this man real ?


:wave: Yep, that's me :thumb:


----------



## Mixman

No secret. I had a stomach operation which reduced my intake. For the following 12 months the food I ate was religeously below 5% fat and 5% sugar. No alcohol for that duration too. When I was fit enough I started exercising as much as I could and setting myself sensible but reaching goals. I lost near 16 stone in 13 months and have kept the weight off for the last year by exercise and sensible eating.


----------



## Estoril-5

Mix,

What did you do about loose skin?


----------

